# The Youth Of Today...



## Stroodlepuff (30/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/1/14)

I have one of those 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokyg (30/1/14)

LOL!! @Gizmo I remember those! Had Duke Nukem II on stiffies... 

My chrome spell checker does not recognize the word "Stiffie" Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (30/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (30/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (30/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

